# UUID, ntfs-3g and fstab don't work together [Solved]

## katafitos

I have a problem with an external drive (WD passport 160GB) in automount with ntfs-3g and UUID

I have the following line on my fstab

```
/dev/sdc1          /media/passport  ntfs-3g    users,gid=1000,uid=1000,locale=el_GR.utf8  0 0
```

and it's working perfectly with rw when I connect the drive 

However, I have 2 usb flash drives which are of course in vfat so I have to comment - uncomment the fstab line every time I connect those besause they take the sdc1 name as well.

So I decided to change to UUID in order to avoid commenting the fstab. But it doesn't work - "Permissions Denied"

```
UUID=23FEC6B551FC2281 /media/passport ntfs-3g  users,gid=1000,uid=1000,locale=el_GR.utf8 0 0
```

When I manually mount the drive everything is ok

```
mount UUID=23FEC6B551FC2281 /media/passport
```

But fo some reason the fstab is overlooked showing me the annoying Permissions Denied message   :Confused: 

Have I done something wrong?Last edited by katafitos on Thu Dec 06, 2007 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

in fstab must be

/dev/disk/by-uuid/[uuid in posix format]

----------

## katafitos

I tried with /dev/disk/by-uuid/3FEC6B551FC2281

but the kded freezes the whole system and I have to kill it and restart it  in order to have access to the disk   :Confused: 

I tried the /dev/disk/by-label/passport with the same results

----------

## katafitos

I erased all the relevant entries from fstab and I added the following two scripts 

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Automount_NTFS_filesystems_with_write_support_.28ntfs-3g.29

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-617927-highlight-mount+ntfs3g.html

and the disk is automounted with ntfs-write. Problem Solved

p.s I don't know if both scripts are needed but once it's working...

----------

